# Need tips for grooming my dog (I'll explain) thanks



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay first of all I want to learn to groom my own dog. I have the equipment and after today I'm tired of paying out money for haircuts and they never turn out right.

This is todays haircut (I will add that my grandmother trimmed down his face and ears his face looked bichon and his coat was shaved way too close on the rest of him) 

He is a Toy Poodle: (Can you give me some tips)

Here is todays hair cut first 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2939707104/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2938855917/

He looks a little more like him in those photos after we trimmed him a bit


Here is how we usually keep him 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2888067416/

I just want to keep him in a basic puppy clip

thanks


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Why not just specify the length you want to your groomer? "Puppy clip" is not a specific length, it just means the same length all over (no pattern).
Was is possible your pup got a little matted and the groomer didn't have much of a choice between painfully combing out knots or giving your dog a close clip? I of course think if this is the case, your groomer should discuss it with you before doing it. If you do not wish to have your dog cut short, most groomers will simply decline the groom. (If he is matted)

It is not as easy as it looks, but sure, you can learn to groom at home. Don't expect it to look as finished as it does when you have him professionally groomed. It will take much, much time and practice to have him look professionally done. If you just want to maintain him at home and save money, I'm sure you can go on youtube and look up grooming videos. 

Best of luck.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

He was very shoddy looking and honestly he has virtually no fur on his body and when we picked him up his head didn't even look like they touched it (he seriously looked like he had a retarded Bichon Haircut) The pictures above are after my grandmother cut his ears and the fur around his face. 

It seriously looked like they took 5 minutes on him. This is the first and last time this place grooms him (we were out of town so we had him groomed while there) He was not matted I comb him every day and we don't let his hair get too long.

His body looks like a Hairless dog and his head looks like a Bichon. I have never seen such a poor haircut on a dog in my life.

I know I won't do that great for a while but atleast I'm not paying 40 bucks for a crap job done on my dog (he is also nicked up a lot) 

THe last place that did him used to do real good but right before we moved they got a whole new staff and didn't do well either. If you could just see him right now. He is normally so happy after a hair cut but he is all depressed and he keeps his head down. He perked up when we got home but I think he knows he got a bad haircut I mean I figure whatever I'll learn to do it myself but his confidence is so low. 

I'd rather save the money for emergencies and stuff if they are going to give him a hair cut that looks like a 5 year old did it.

I will look up those videos (my grandmother has also agreed to help me learn she used to have poodles and groomed them)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, honestly, he don't look hairless; if I had to guess on a blade, they used a #7F, which is a pretty common 'summer blade' length on a lot of dogs that we groom, especially on springers, cockers, and other long coats. 

If you wish to keep him in a puppy cut, I would invest in a #4, or # 3 3\4 blade, and clip him down every 4 weeks, he will be 'short, but not too short'. Bathe him, comb him out, then shave...brush up the coat once or twice, and reclip, to get a smooth cut. Round his feet with your shears, and comb out his tail and trim it to the length you wish. 

For his head, you will need to thoroughly comb it out (with fine end of a 'coarse\fine' steel comb) and then trim, in order to get the desired result. And continue combing the hair up, in order that you don't miss any with your shears. Shaping will come with experience, and I really have no tips on how to get there, other than practice makes perfect. If you are looking for a Bichon type head, you'll definitely want to work on the rounded top knot, and face.

As far as his attitude, dogs don't get 'depressed' over a bad hair day, but they DO read our attitudes about their environment, and that is what he is likely reacting to; your negativity. Stop hating his haircut and reacting to it everytime you look at him, and he won't think you 'hate him' for some reason...


----------

